

Rails rumble 2015 is here - ahmadhamza19
http://blog.railsrumble.com/2015/08/11/announcing-rails-rumble-2015/

======
ahmadhamza19
Need tips on how to choose an idea which can be coded in 48 hours with 4
people in the team ?

